# Cop Killing Sparks Immigration Debate



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Chief Blames Federal Government for Officer's Death

View Video:
http://www.abcnews.go.com/Video/guide?category=Top Videos&subcategory=&id=2487322#2487322

*







*

*Sept. 25, 2006 -* The shooting of a Houston police officer has sparked a new battle over immigration.
Juan Leonardo Quintero, an illegal immigrant, has been charged with killing a Houston police officer last week after a routine traffic stop. 
Police Chief Harold Hurtt blamed the federal government for failing to secure U.S. borders.
Quintero allegedly shot Officer Rodney Johnson four times in the head while in handcuffs in the back seat of his patrol car. 
Johnson arrested Quintero during a routine traffic stop for speeding but apparently missed the suspect's gun in a pat-down search.

Following the shooting, a video showed Houston police officers pulling open the back doors of Johnson's patrol car and yanking the suspect out of the back seat.

"It's very easy to make a mistake. I am not saying a mistake was made," one Houston police officer said. "Unfortunately, we are in the business where a mistake can kill you."
The suspect should not have been in the United States. 
Quintero was deported in 2004 after a conviction for indecency with a child.
"The subject was deported, and yet he came back, so if the government fulfilled their responsibility of protecting the border we would probably not be standing here today," Hurtt said. 
The Houston Police Department has been struggling this year to deal with the influx of Katrina evacuees and an immigration problem that is only getting worse.
Border Patrol said thousands of illegal immigrants crossed into the United States each month.
Johnson received a commendation for valor for pulling several children from a burning building. 
He leaves behind a wife who is also a police officer and their five children.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Stories like this piss me off. Now what are they going to do with this Asshole? He is illegal alien in our country, and just killed a cop. Don't tell me we are just going to send him back to his country and have the authorities their handle him. 

This is one case where an illegal alien should get American Justice! A death sentence in TX!!!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> Stories like this piss me off. Now what are they going to do with this Asshole? He is illegal alien in our country, and just killed a cop. Don't tell me we are just going to send him back to his country and have the authorities their handle him.
> 
> This is one case where an illegal alien should get American Justice! A death sentence in TX!!!


Amen!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

npd_323 said:


> Stories like this piss me off. Now what are they going to do with this Asshole? He is illegal alien in our country, and just killed a cop. Don't tell me we are just going to send him back to his country and have the authorities their handle him.
> 
> This is one case where an illegal alien should get American Justice! A death sentence in TX!!!


Agree 100% here.


----------



## dwb82 (Sep 21, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> Stories like this piss me off. Now what are they going to do with this Asshole? He is illegal alien in our country, and just killed a cop. Don't tell me we are just going to send him back to his country and have the authorities their handle him.
> 
> This is one case where an illegal alien should get American Justice! A death sentence in TX!!!


i agree 100% :BM:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> Stories like this piss me off. Now what are they going to do with this Asshole? He is illegal alien in our country, and just killed a cop. Don't tell me we are just going to send him back to his country and have the authorities their handle him.
> 
> This is one case where an illegal alien should get American Justice! A death sentence in TX!!!


I'll fifth that.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I say we gut him and hang him from the border building down Mexico way.
let him die slowly in the sun...guts hanging out...as a message to all those who come here illegally...screw up and you are going to die a painful death.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> I say we gut him and hang him from the border building down Mexico way.
> let him die slowly in the sun...guts hanging out...as a message to all those who come here illegally...screw up and you are going to die a painful death.


what he said! only louder!!!

Hey, there is nothing wrong with illegal immigarants... they work the jobs we won't!!! Fucking crazy!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

can see it now MEXICO WILL WANT THIS GUY BACK cause its inhumane to execute the poor, misunderstood, and raised in a bad enviroment who just wanted to better himself and was unjustly profiled by the police. What a piece of dogshit this guy is.
RIP officer Johnson.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> can see it now MEXICO WILL WANT THIS GUY BACK cause its inhumane to execute the poor, misunderstood, and raised in a bad enviroment who just wanted to better himself and was unjustly profiled by the police. What a piece of dogshit this guy is.
> RIP officer Johnson.


Well then if they want him back they better do something to make sure he never comes back! And while they are at it they can help make sure no one else else comes too.(illegaly) Mexico should do just a much if not more than the U.S. to secure the border.

I was thinking to myself the other night we should make a landfill wall along the border and kill two birds with one stone.

As for the Canadian border... well no one wants to leave there anyways.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd like to take this time to thank every business owner who hires illegal aliens, every lawmaker who wants America to be more accepting to illegal immigrants and to every liberal who thinks it is the "humane" thing to grant these immigrants clemency and allowing them to stay here. _You are the reason this police officer is dead, are you proud of yourself?_ Now I dont let this POS off the hook.. line em up and shoot, string him and drop 'em, or just fry him. I don't really care as long as he doesn't live. You can thank all of the above for this officer's death. Immigrants dont just come here because we get snow or because we speak english (hell, they dont even care about english anymore). They come because crooked owners hire them, out-of-touch lawmakers want to help these aliens out and ignorant people want to do the right thing.. because they have a baby here, they should stay. Hell no, get your f'n baby, your 3 cousins, your uncle, nephew and your dog on a boat and get the fuck out!

I can't wait for the sob stories. "You cant kill him, he needs to support for his 9 children and 4 wives! That's the reason he went to America in the first place, please!!! he is a good man who made a bad decision." Maybe we should bring his wife/children to TX and they can work as laborers for Officer Johnson's widow and 5 children. Oh did I say that out loud?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm sure Cambridge will take him in and tell him it's not his fault then give him our tax money..
But hopefully he'll sneak off the reservation in search of a check exchange/money transfer/bottle of Corona and one of us will find him and have our way with him...


----------

